# Officer Recuitment



## Burnsy (8 Feb 2004)

Hi, I‘m interested in becoming an officer in the Forces, I‘m thinking MARS, Infantry, or Pilot.  I was wondering if anyone here knew what I would have to get on the CFAT in order to qualify for any, or all of these positions. I was also wondering if anyone knew the success rate of someone becoming an officer through the CEOTP (Continuing Education Officer Training Program.  (Any success stories?)  Also any advice in general regarding the preparation for the exams. Greatly appreciate it,

Thanks


----------



## Greywolf (8 Feb 2004)

I don‘t know what the exact minimum you need to get for those trades...they don‘t tell you what your results are anyways (only whether you passed or failed).  But I can tell you the CFAT is pretty easy.  Just look over the sample questions you get with your application package.  Of course the real test will be slightly harder than those samples.  I found I have quite a bit of time left after the tests (well, the first and third ones anyways...I‘m not very good at the spatial test...I can‘t visualize 3-D objects very well)  I‘m not sure why a lot of people found the math component difficult.  I finished those 30 Questions with 10 minutes to spare.  

I‘m not too familiar with the CEOTP.  I take it you are planning to take or have already been accepted into a degree program.  It is quite competitive getting accepted into an Officer position.  They will give preference to those already at the RMC or who got a relevant degree.


----------



## Burnsy (8 Feb 2004)

Hey thanks Greywolf. So a pass or fail, does that mean you either pass or fail for the trades you have selected?  Or is there a basic critera, like 30/60 to pass the exam generally?  Or based on your pass marks, they rank how you would fit into specific trades?  (Excuse the drilling, just very curious)


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (8 Feb 2004)

Just to give you a little info on CEOTP.  It is the program that I have applied through.  The only occupations open through CEOTP right now are MARS and Pilot.  Obviously those are the occupations that cannot be filled by just ROTP and DEO entry plans so they are the only ones open.  As far as I know the plan is to expire at around the end of March, but if it is like previous years it will be extended if there are shortfalls again in any occupation.  I was told by almsost all the recruiters that the more years in university you have before applying for CEOTP the better chance you wil have in being accepted as it is not easy to do a four year degree while training in a demanding profession.  I am not sure whether or not you already have to be accepted into a university to apply or no, as I am still a student at mine so it was not an issue for me and it was not mentioned either way.  Good luck.


----------



## Burnsy (8 Feb 2004)

Hey thanks ringo, actually I have completed a community college program that is part of a 2+2 program with a chain of universities across Canada, well 4 universities to be sure.  So technically speaking, I already have 2 years completed.  I may also be able to complete the courses through correspondence, but we‘ll see.  The recruiter seemed to think that I was a decent candidate for the MARS or Pilot program, but time will tell.  Thanks agian, oh what, by the way are you being recruited for?


----------



## Greywolf (8 Feb 2004)

Yes, it‘s either pass or fail.  For some trades, you might only need an overall score of say 60, for others, you might need a certain score for a component, e.g. 80 for the math, 70 for spatial skills...


----------



## ringo_mountbatten (9 Feb 2004)

Officer CFAT results aren‘t like that there is a median either you meet it or you don‘t.  The boards are where they figure out if they want you in their occupation.


----------



## airforcedave (9 Feb 2004)

For officer selection, the CFAT is judged relative to other candidates.  The board will take the score into consideration.  The better your score, the more it helps you.


----------



## Meridian (10 Feb 2004)

Not entirely true... there is a pass/fail mark for all trades regardless of rank.

For officers, it is just taken one step further, and is looked at as well by the board.

But if you dont hit the minimum, you dont get your file in front of the board for that trade at all.


----------



## Burnsy (20 Feb 2004)

I have another question.  If for some reason I do not end up making the cut, getting the grade on my CFAT for an officer position, what will my options be then?  Will they then give me a list of trades I qualify for, or will the application process have to start over?


----------



## Yes Man (22 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Burnsy:
> [qb] I have another question.  If for some reason I do not end up making the cut, getting the grade on my CFAT for an officer position, what will my options be then?  Will they then give me a list of trades I qualify for, or will the application process have to start over? [/qb]


They will give you a list of NCM trade and give you the choice of enlisting.


----------

